# Possible to weather seal a D3200?



## pamphobeteus (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering, is it possible to seal a Nikon d3200?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

If your purpose in asking this is so you can take it out in the rain, then just get one of these:

Rainsleeve, and Rainsleeve Flash;  FlashZebra.com: Miscellaneous Products

If on the other hand you mean something similar to what the factory does in high-end cameras; it probably would not be cost-effective or even possible for you to attempt it.


----------



## pamphobeteus (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm just looking for something that will help protect against the humidity of the rainforest and the elements of it. Will that help against the humidity? What about for the lenses?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

pamphobeteus said:


> I'm just looking for something that will help protect against the humidity of the rainforest and the elements of it. Will that help against the humidity? What about for the lenses?


Ah, I see now.  That little clear plastic sleeve covers the lens and camera both.  

I wouldn't try to change lenses without some overhead rain protection.


----------



## pamphobeteus (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks! Would the sleeve help with humidity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

pamphobeteus said:


> Thanks! Would the sleeve help with humidity?



No, it is open in the rear so you can insert your hand.  

If you are going into a rain forest, you should assume that your camera, lenses, memory cards, lunch, socks, and underwear are all going to get wet.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 21, 2014)

_GNU Free Documentation License
_


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 21, 2014)

Not really a solution, but fun to watch 






far word of warning though, at the end


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2014)

Weather sealing does not make a camera weather proof. It only makes a camera weather resistant.

When your camera is not in use put it in a camera bag with some of these reusable dessicant containers - Dry Packs Silica Gel Desiccant, 40gm


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 22, 2014)

No the D7100 is weather resistant that's the type of camera you need !!!! If you want waterproof you need to get an underwater housing !!!!


----------

